# Some Observations I have Found



## JoyAnonymous (Sep 14, 2021)

So I may be alone on this but wanted to post this here for all my fellow Steelhead Alley Lovers

I have noticed a couple of things over the last few years that are concerning when going out for these wonderful chrome torpedos. The first is as the steelhead fishery seems to increase in popularity. I have seen a growing number of anglers fishing in the same spots that are known, producers. I find that some anglers seem to forget their manners and can be very rude to those first coming out, or to new fishermen arriving at the spot after the crack of dawn. Steelhead fishing is and always has been for everyone and the behavior of gatekeeping spots, or being cold to newcomers, is something I have heard from a lot of new anglers.

I have also noticed that there seems to be this gatekeeping when it comes to tactics and giving advice. There are those who give great tips and are great examples of the community like KumboFishingUSA and others as well as many on this site! Too often though tactics are kept secret for fear of others using them, or ruining people's "secret baits" or "secret spots".

I notice this most frequently when I fish the Chagrin and Rocky; I have met newer anglers in their first or second season fishing that just simply don't know how to target these fish or what is the best way to do so. Often times giving advice and helping others is met with surprise, as I have heard horror stories of people asking others how they fish or what they use and being met with purposely vague and unhelpful answers. I feel this damages the view of our community, as some of the best days fishing I have had is when I have bonded with some strangers on the water and talked through tactics and kit, while fishing, helping each other work through runs. Everyone has more fun and tends to catch more fish.

Then there is the matter of the fish themselves. I know that natural spawning of the steelhead populations, specifically those stocked in Lake Erie that runs in Pennsylvania, and Ohio are limited to where the population cannot survive the fishing pressure received. (This isn't surprising, given how walleye and perch struggle as native species). What I do not understand is the current situation in some areas with keeping fish, I know many steelhead anglers that are strictly catch and release and several more who will keep maybe 1-2 fish a season when they are fresh chrome in fall and early spring. What is not okay is when anglers get upset, or confrontational when an angler releases their fish. This has happened to me on 4 separate occasions this season and has happened to countless others I have spoken with. If you want to keep every fish you catch by all means that is your legal right, though the irony of these same fishermen at points complaining about the lack of fish running is not lost on me. I have seen far too many times, a female steelhead caught, and then several anglers angry that the angler decided to release the fish instead of giving it to them so they could harvest spawn. I have also seen on several rivers carcasses of steelhead clearly cut open to remove the eggs and then simply dumped back into the river.

Spawn is a great bait and there are many who only fish it, and that is their prerogative. But in the quest to stand out with the best spawn sacks, some have become very rude and wasteful. I recently have moved away from fishing steelhead spawn for this reason, also because in many high pressured locations spawn no longer producers like it once did because every single center pinner and "purist" is drifting it over the same hole 24/7

My final comment that I feel we all universally agree on is litter. Please try to pick up litter whenever you are out on the water. I have brought a garbage bag in my wading tackle box because of the plethora of plastic bait containers and discarded packages I find on the banks and in the river. We all want our waterways to be beautiful and strong habitats for our favorite species and this littering and decomposing garbage only hurts our fisheries.

I know many in this community feel the same way, but I wanted to put a voice to these observations I have made, as I have spoken to more first-time steelhead anglers this year than in future years and have noticed similar complaints. As always, tight lines, and I hope to see you out on the water!


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Well said, Sir! I am new to the sport and have dealt with some of the very issues you speak of, but I have also met some really great sportsman. I have asked fellow anglers how there are doing and have been met with silence or a gruff and short answer, but then I have also had guys tell me what they are using, what color, what depth, and which seam. Some folks are more open then others I reckon. However, the litter and the carcasses are just plain inexcusable. My old man taught us from a young age to bring out everything you took in, and never kill anything that you don't intend to eat. I'm with you 100%


----------



## JoyAnonymous (Sep 14, 2021)

BNiemo said:


> Well said, Sir! I am new to the sport and have dealt with some of the very issues you speak of, but I have also met some really great sportsman. I have asked fellow anglers how there are doing and have been met with silence or a gruff and short answer, but then I have also had guys tell me what they are using, what color, what depth, and which seam. Some folks are more open then others I reckon. However, the litter and the carcasses are just plain inexcusable. My old man taught us from a young age to bring out everything you took in, and never kill anything that you don't intend to eat. I'm with you 100%


Well said, I have met a lot of great anglers on the water in my time steelhead fishing, just wished more were like them. Over the years, it feels like as more new anglers join the hobby, the more incidents I hear of rude fishermen. I have always believed that any advice I could give newer anglers was a way of passing on the passion for the hobby and for the wildlife and nature it takes place in.

Hope to meet you on the water someday!


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I feel like a lot of it has to do with the fact that Steelheaders have always been a pretty small community. I have been fishing for over 30 years and just got into Chrome last spring. We were meat fishermen growing up, it helped feed the family. Fishing for any type of trout was simply not on our radar. Now with more people getting introduced to the sport I feel like some of the lifers feel as though outsiders are treading on their hallowed ground and just don't like it. Plus with the world clas fishery that has been produced, you have more people getting into the guide game, which equates to money, and be damned once the dollar gets involved its easy for people to get a bit possessive. That's just my 2 cents! I'd be happy to run into any of the fine OGF community on the water, and if I'm catching you can be certain that I will tell you how!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Steelhead fishing. It has exponentially grown in popularity. What used to be a smaller community on the river, now has turned into a neighborhood of anglers. 

Imagine living on a dead end county road for years. You're happy and content. Lots of land to yourself to enjoy. Then slowly a house pops up here and there, followed by off-shoots of developments and cul-de-sacs because they see how wonderful the area is. It's easy to get "territorial" and upset by it when you felt that you had it all to yourself. But in reality, the land was available for anyone and everyone...now the word is out. 

It seems to me that since the boom in social media we've found more and more new anglers fishing for steelhead. YouTube channels and Facebook groups being fueled with views and likes has exploded the sport into oblivion. Something about these fish boosts egos. Everyone and their brother has seen Tom, Dick, and Harry hold up a largemouth bass out of the local pond....but a grip and grin with a big beautiful rainbow seems to be more pleasing to the eye and sparks a hint of jealousy to the average angler.

Where am I going with this? If you're new to the sport, welcome! You've most likely unlocked a passion for a species you never knew could be had. You'll lose sleep. Spend money you don't have. And travel distances to find them. It's what we do as fisherman. Just remember, there is always someone who "loved her first" so if they're grumpy....don't take it to heart.

For the vets who have been there since the age of time; it's a big change. Teach them to love and respect the water as you do. 

And everyone pick up your shi* ! Nobody likes a litterbug


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I’ve been on a ohio steelhead site on FB since fall, man that site sure is territorial, they get nasty about techniques people ask about, locations to get a start, then the twenty some pictures of a fish . The chragrin and rocky are the two most hit waters, extra crowded ,I won’t go on a weekend , even weekdays aren’t much better. I’ve fish for them since the 80s when salmon would come in . Times certainly have changed , for the good and the not so good.. just my two cents..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

snag said:


> I’ve been on a ohio steelhead site on FB since fall, man that site sure is territorial, they get nasty about techniques people ask about, locations to get a start, then the twenty some pictures of a fish . The chragrin and rocky are the two most hit waters, extra crowded ,I won’t go on a weekend , even weekdays aren’t much better. I’ve fish for them since the 80s when salmon would come in . Times certainly have changed , for the good and the not so good.. just my two cents..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That page is a train wreck. It was meant to help, but it ruffles more feathers than anything. I could go on and on...


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

I always enjoy talking and helping out the guys i meet on the rivers. I have had new crome chasers walk up to where im fishing and always say high. I get a kick out of seeing them get there first fish. And how excited they are. I have givin people jigs, maggots, eggs you name it. A couple years ago i ran into a guy from Indiana with 2 kids at Helan Hayzen. All he had was spoons and spinners. I hooked him and his boys up. Told them about a couple spots. I saw them about 3 hrs later cooking out. I walked up to see how they did. One of his boys got one and was telling me all about it. They offered me a burger. Free lunch. Good things happen to those that do good deeds. My mom and Dad taught me that.


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

I have encountered all kinds in the 8 or 9 years since I have been chasing the steel. Almost all good. I have had a few inconsiderates crowd my spot when I'm catching, walk into my spot while I was landing or push up right into a hole where I was. But most are considerate, give you space & enjoy a little fish talk. You can usually tell if someone wants to engage in a little info sharing as you walk by or they walk by you. It's all good, to each their own. I am probably one of the talkers, share info & tactics. I have helped numerous first timers or guys struggling by sharing a good spot, a fly or two or anything that may help. And I have been given the same. I fish mainly Elk but would think (hope) it would be the same in OH
Hate that I have to write about fish, I just need to go fish!


----------



## JoyAnonymous (Sep 14, 2021)

Crack77 said:


> I have encountered all kinds in the 8 or 9 years since I have been chasing the steel. Almost all good. I have had a few inconsiderates crowd my spot when I'm catching, walk into my spot while I was landing or push up right into a hole where I was. But most are considerate, give you space & enjoy a little fish talk. You can usually tell if someone wants to engage in a little info sharing as you walk by or they walk by you. It's all good, to each their own. I am probably one of the talkers, share info & tactics. I have helped numerous first timers or guys struggling by sharing a good spot, a fly or two or anything that may help. And I have been given the same. I fish mainly Elk but would think (hope) it would be the same in OH
> Hate that I have to write about fish, I just need to go fish!


I have met a lot of great guys on the water, and the encroaching on spots that you talk about I have definitely experienced. I think the number of fishermen may be higher hear due to the chagrin and rocky both being within 15 minutes of Downtown Cleveland. On more remote stretches I definitely think encroaching is a rude thing to do. The issue with the Rocky in particular though is that the fords are where a majority of people fish as they are the best spots for non-wading fishermen. So being crowded is a given, and many fishermen sometimes seem unwilling to understand that planning drifts and timing them with the other fisherman is necessary for these situations. Sometimes fishermen can get possessive over well-known spots or people fishing the same 100-yard stretch as them. I think this on urban rivers is simply uncalled for, and leads to many newcomers who go to these well-known spots being treated like they are encroaching on others. Its public water is right next to a city, its going to be crowded. Sometimes anglers seem to want half the river to themselves because they got to the spot before first light. This is funny to me considering technically in talking with rangers, fishing at these times is prohibited. At the end of the day we are all out there to do the same thing, have fun out in nature, and maybe catch fish or see fish caught. I am as happy if someone else catches a fish often times as I am when I catch one. Sometimes I think people forget about the reason many love fishing, I remember going out with my grandad and my dad fishing local ponds for bluegill and crappie, talking and having a good time, and catching fish was always a bonus. Seems like some steelhead anglers are only happy now when they are out fishing others around them.

The worst thing I noticed this season was a young kid maybe 14 fishing a ford location, in talking with him it was his first-year target steelhead. Gave him some pointers and he began drifting a jig. He was making a few mistakes drifting, but hey it was his first time and nobody drifts perfectly every time. He ends up catching a fish and he is super thrilled. I walk over to congratulate him, and on my way back to my spot I see two older guys talking, complaining about how the kid was drifting in their "seam" and how newbies are ruining the spot. Some people are just bitter. I try to welcome as many new anglers as I can, and always look forward to talking on the water. You can't change others' behavior but I try to set a precedent for others, especially being "relatively" young myself. If I am ever over in PA I hope we run into each other on the water! Tight Lines!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I have been fishing for salmon and steelhead since the very beginning of the program in ohio
I have put countless hours and days on the water on all of ohios streams searching for them..
And i have no issues catching them
I have learned alot over the years from people on the water but mostly from trial and error...in the beginning pickings were slim for me lucky to catch a few a season...but now over time catches are common and double digit days are common...
I have no issues helping a fellow angler out with bait, lures ,line, reels , techniques to help them catch fish...
What i wont do is give locations of any type..
Just wont happen...sorry if this offends anyone but thats the way it is...any technique you use on any of our streams or bodies of water will work on just about any body of water in the area..


----------



## JoyAnonymous (Sep 14, 2021)

TRIPLE-J said:


> I have been fishing for salmon and steelhead since the very beginning of the program in ohio
> I have put countless hours and days on the water on all of ohios streams searching for them..
> And i have no issues catching them
> I have learned alot over the years from people on the water but mostly from trial and error...in the beginning pickings were slim for me lucky to catch a few a season...but now over time catches are common and double digit days are common...
> ...


No problem with this at all! If you have secret spots that you have found by all means enjoy! My main issue is when fishermen complain about newer fishermen fishing popular spots or finding out about spots on the river. In particular, I find this on the Rocky River. What I don't care for is people gatekeeping spots and then complaining when others share them. Have met a lot of great guys fishing the Rocky and most are very friendly and I talk to them every time I am out. Other guys seem very disgruntled when other people are fishing near them, which I have never fully understood, its a public river that is easily accessible, and the more people who get into Steelheading the more support the stockings and Metroparks revitalizations get, which benefits all!


----------

